# Pasta Salad Dressing



## letscook (Jan 29, 2018)

This is probably the 1 million and one question on Pasta salads
I have been making them for years, we love them as side dish and even the main dish in hot weather.

I always used Seven seas Herbs and spices dressing for them until they discontinued it. ( If anyone has a recipe for it would love to have it) Then I made my own Italian dressing, then the Good seasoning dressing, A local restaurant house dressing, which ended up being Phieffer Classiqe, which is hard to find.  Lately its been an Olive garden dressing. 

After all that My question is :
What is your go to dressing on your pasta salad? 

Thanks everyone for taking the time to read my long dragged out question


----------



## CakePoet (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a few I like and it depends on the salad. 
Rhode Island Dressing:
1 cup  sour cream or Greek yogurt
2½ tablespoon mayonnaise
2½ tablespoon heinz chili sauce or similar
1 tablespoon sweet mustard
½ teaspoon dried  tarragon
½ tablespoon appleceider vinegar
Salt and pepper to taste
and for hotter add  tabasco.

Combine and chill for 10 minutes.


Herb dressing:
1 cup  sour cream or greek yogurt
2½ tablespoon mayonnaise
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1/4 cup chopped  herbs
1 clove garlic crushed
salt and pepper

Combine and chill for 10 minutes.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 29, 2018)

Many pasta salad dressings are mayo based, and from there, you can add all kinds of ingredients for all kinds of flavors. I rarely make the same dressing twice. Some recipes I find on the internet, and others I just kind of mix up using flavor profiles that I think will taste good. 

Pasta is a blank canvas for flavors. Great for people like me who like to experiment. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2018)

I usually like a vinaigrette dressing on pasta salad. For me, the key is to sprinkle red wine vinegar on the pasta while it's still hot, so it absorbs the flavor. Then I add olive oil and whatever herbs I have around (usually fresh, especially in the summer, since I grow several, sometimes a combination of fresh and dried). Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## immortalmusic (Apr 29, 2020)

*Seven Seas Herbs and Spices Dressing*



letscook said:


> I always used Seven seas Herbs and spices dressing for them until they discontinued it. ( If anyone has a recipe for it would love to have it)



I am wondering if you ever got a copycat recipe for this?  It is easily my favorite dressing ever and I have never been able to find a recipe for it.


----------



## letscook (Jul 19, 2021)

Wish I could say yes, but no I have not


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 19, 2021)

Welcome to DC,  *immortalmusic*

and thank you for reviving this thread.  I don't remember seeing this one before and *CakePoet's* recipes sound really great.  

Plus *GG's* hint for putting the Red Wine Vinegar on the hot pasta, an interesting twist.  

Question for GG:
I've always run my pasta under cold water right after I drain them. 1st reason, to remove any left over starches and 2nd to cool quickly.  More likely than not I'm trying to get lunch on the table immediately and don't have time to wait - LOL


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 19, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Welcome to DC,  *immortalmusic*
> 
> and thank you for reviving this thread.  I don't remember seeing this one before and *CakePoet's* recipes sound really great.
> 
> ...


What's the question? 

I'm going to guess you want to know whether I let the pasta cool before adding the red wine vinegar. I don't want the pasta to overcook, so I do cool it slightly by running cold water over it for a minute or so, but it's still pretty warm. Then I sprinkle it with red wine vinegar and toss it a bit, then finish it. I like to chill it for at least a half hour before eating it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 19, 2021)

LOL - you're right x 2! - I did forget the question and you did guess right.

Thanks, I'll have to try that.  Yes, I prefer to chill as well - when time permits.  This is my go to emergency, why don't you stay for lunch, of course your Mom is welcome too! 

and sometimes I just have a hungry snack attack and can't wait - the whole bowl just seems to disappear.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2021)

I keep a bottle of Ken's Steak House Lite Northern Italian with Basil & Romano Dressing & Marinade in the pantry.

I also use it as a quick dressing for a bowl of fresh tomato wedges and onion rings.


----------



## Bitser (Jul 22, 2021)

Depends on the contents of the salad.  I've used sriracha mayonnaise, aioli, remoulade, mayo and mustard, Thai red chili oil, fresh salsa, and balsamic reduction.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 22, 2021)

My go-to pasta salad dressing is:

1/3 cup olive oil
3 T. red wine vinegar
1/4 cup minced fresh basil OR 1 T. dried basil
2 T. Parmesan cheese
1 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper


----------

